
Show HN: Starlight – Google Anything Quickly - jakemor
http://jakemor.com/posts.php?n=Starlight
======
shadow_s
I love this! Opening a browser or even a new tab is always such a distraction
to my workflow, I'm super excited to try this out

------
shakked
Amazing idea, much more efficient than my normal routine when developing.
Looking forward to trying!

------
yardenshaked
Nice! Helps solve a super tedious problem

